# [OT]Post comico sul forum multimedia

## JacoMozzi

Per chi nn l'avesse visto, eccolo qua

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## bibi[M]

GHGH   :Laughing: 

Secondo me funziona con qualsiasi parola   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Fra l'altro il tipo del post é l'inventore del legnatile (il portatile di legno). 

Avevo visto l'articolo su hacker journal mi pare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Fra l'altro il tipo del post é l'inventore del legnatile (il portatile di legno). 
> 
> Avevo visto l'articolo su hacker journal mi pare  

 

Non ci e' mai venuto a trovare (e' italiano). Comunque stupendo il legnatile.

----------

## bibi[M]

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque stupendo il legnatile.

 

http://www.freaknet.org/asbesto/modding/

Ma lol!

Comunque col mio vecchio pc (più un certo HD^_^) volevo fare anche io qualcosa in legno... un bel case su misura compatto-compatto... ma il mio in confronto al legnatile fa schifo anche solo ad "immaginarlo"  :Very Happy:  Asbesto ha usato tipo il mogano... io avevo pensato al compensato   :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ma avete visto il suo sito, sotto la sezione recents writings le cose comiche che si trovano   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## asbesto

sono fottuto, FOTTUTO, completamente SPUTTANATO

uccidetemi, UCCIDETEMI !!!

:)

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao!

Complimenti per il legnatile   :Laughing: 

 Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *asbesto wrote:*   

> sono fottuto, FOTTUTO, completamente SPUTTANATO
> 
> uccidetemi, UCCIDETEMI !!!
> 
> 

 

Che UCCIDETEMI sei il mio mito  :Very Happy: 

----------

